# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  جواب سنجش به کسایی که دو دیپلم دارن

## mohammad_kh199

*سلام دوستان...در دفترچه صفحات اولش قید شده که کسایی که دو تا دیپلم دارن باید دیپلم مطابق رو بزنن

**

ولی من رفتم از سامانه پاسخگویی سنجش پرسیدم گفت مشکلی نداره اگر دو دیپلم دارین با دیپلم متغایر ثبت نام کنین
دوبارم پرسیدم اینجا براتون میزارم
نظر شما چیه؟ سیستم پاسخگویی شوت نمیزنه یه موقع؟؟

*

----------


## NiLQwoV

خودشون با خودشون درگیرن مث اینکه

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> خیلی عجیبه
> ینی الان اگه برم دیپلم مجدد بگیرم واسه ریاضی و کنکور تجربی منعی نداره ؟


نه دیگه مثل اینکه مشکلی نداره

----------


## Mhdmhb

هر بندش اون یکی بندو نقض میکنه کنکور امسال کاملا وضع مملکت که هرکی هرکی هستو نمایان کرد!! معلوم نیس قدیما که بهداشت اجتماعی ندارن جدیدا زمین نهایی ندارن چی میشه و این سردرگمی ادامه دارد.....بدون تعصب میگم این کنکور دی امکانش نزدیک صفر درصده برگزار بشه گزینه آزمونشو انداخت اونور آزمون سنجش gre لغو شد اینا از کوچک ترین تجمع میترسنن عزیزانم

----------


## Fallible One

> *سلام دوستان...در دفترچه صفحات اولش قید شده که کسایی که دو تا دیپلم دارن باید دیپلم مطابق رو بزنن
> 
> **
> 
> ولی من رفتم از سامانه پاسخگویی سنجش پرسیدم گفت مشکلی نداره اگر دو دیپلم دارین با دیپلم متغایر ثبت نام کنین
> دوبارم پرسیدم اینجا براتون میزارم
> نظر شما چیه؟ سیستم پاسخگویی شوت نمیزنه یه موقع؟؟
> 
> *


تو وضعیت مشابهم منم؛ بنظرم میومد ذکر اون بند حرف آخر باشه ولی اون عبارت «اعلام نمایند» تحریکم کرد بپرسم از سنجش و جوابشون به من مبهم تر از چیزی بود که به شما گفتن... فکر می‌کنم وقتی پروسه اعلام سوابق تحصیلی رو به خود افراد می‌سپارن، دیگه نمیان چک کنن دیپلم کی مطابق بوده و کی نبوده، ولی باز ریسکیه. همین تیکه کاغذ صد بار وصله پینه شده رو هم کامل توضیح نمی‌دن.

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> تو وضعیت مشابهم منم؛ بنظرم میومد ذکر اون بند حرف آخر باشه ولی اون عبارت «اعلام نمایند» تحریکم کرد بپرسم از سنجش و جوابشون به من مبهم تر از چیزی بود که به شما گفتن... فکر می‌کنم وقتی پروسه اعلام سوابق تحصیلی رو به خود افراد می‌سپارن، دیگه نمیان چک کنن دیپلم کی مطابق بوده و کی نبوده، ولی باز ریسکیه. همین تیکه کاغذ صد بار وصله پینه شده رو هم کامل توضیح نمی‌دن.


یعنی به نظرتون نمیشه با دیپلم ریاضی تجربی شرکت کرد؟ بعدا ممکنه داستانی شه؟ خب علنا گفته که مشکلی نیست که
بعد من هی شک میکنم میگم شاید اون بند برای کسایی که مثلا میرن انسانی میگیرن کلا دور میزنن چون شما با ریاضی بری کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی یه زیست فقط نداری تو سوابق بقیه رو داری یا با تجربی بری ریاضی هم فک کنم همه رو داری فقط ضریباش کمتره
باز خدا میدونه چی به چیه

----------


## ela-94

سلام دوستان بند گفته شده در دفترچه برای ارائه دیپلم به دانشگاه بعد از قبولی می باشد

----------


## Fallible One

> یعنی به نظرتون نمیشه با دیپلم ریاضی تجربی شرکت کرد؟ بعدا ممکنه داستانی شه؟ خب علنا گفته که مشکلی نیست که
> بعد من هی شک میکنم میگم شاید اون بند برای کسایی که مثلا میرن انسانی میگیرن کلا دور میزنن چون شما با ریاضی بری کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی یه زیست فقط نداری تو سوابق بقیه رو داری یا با تجربی بری ریاضی هم فک کنم همه رو داری فقط ضریباش کمتره
> باز خدا میدونه چی به چیه


من از چندین مشاور هم پرسیدم، گفتن دفترچه ملاکه چون به نوعی سنده. اگر قرار باشه ممنوع باشه فکر می‌کنم دیگه استثنا و تبصره نداشته باشه و سیستم اجازه نده. تردیدی که همچنان دارم روی اون عبارت «اعلام نمایند»ه که انگار مضمونی از اختیار داره. ولی باید اطمینان پیدا کرد خیلی پروسه سنگینیه دیپلم مجدد، شاید لازم باشه مراجعه کرد به سازمان سنجش

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> من از چندین مشاور هم پرسیدم، گفتن دفترچه ملاکه چون به نوعی سنده. اگر قرار باشه ممنوع باشه فکر می‌کنم دیگه استثنا و تبصره نداشته باشه و سیستم اجازه نده. تردیدی که همچنان دارم روی اون عبارت «اعلام نمایند»ه که انگار مضمونی از اختیار داره. ولی باید اطمینان پیدا کرد خیلی پروسه سنگینیه دیپلم مجدد، شاید لازم باشه مراجعه کرد به سازمان سنجش


من رفتم همین الان روابط عمومی سنجش تو کریمخان
گفتش که هم میشه دی و تیر یه کنکور متفاوت بدی هم میشه با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی داد اگر دوتا دیپلم ریاضی و تجربی داری گفت قبلا به ما گفته بودن نمیشه الان گفتن میشه
حالا من نظرم اینه که شما خودت یبار وقت بزار بیا بپرس چون با من داشتن دیگه دعوا میکردن انقدر پرسیدم

----------


## Fallible One

> من رفتم همین الان روابط عمومی سنجش تو کریمخان
> گفتش که هم میشه دی و تیر یه کنکور متفاوت بدی هم میشه با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی داد اگر دوتا دیپلم ریاضی و تجربی داری گفت قبلا به ما گفته بودن نمیشه الان گفتن میشه
> حالا من نظرم اینه که شما خودت یبار وقت بزار بیا بپرس چون با من داشتن دیگه دعوا میکردن انقدر پرسیدم


عجب... اونوقت قدیم یعنی تا کی و از کی بهشون گفتن که می‌شه؟ بنظرم باید اون بند رو تشریح کنن چون هر زمان می‌تونن هر طور دلشون خواست تفسیر کنن. باید مشخص کنن منظور اجباره یا مستحب!  چون به هر حال معدل ۲۰ تو ترازای پایین تاثیر بهتری داره تا معدل ۲۰ رشته غیرمرتبط... یا فردا یا شنبه می‌رم دفترمرکزی سنجش، اگه موافقی یه آیدی تلگرام بده در ارتباط باشیم اینجا پیامها برام نمیاد اصن.

----------


## _LEYLA_

کار عاقلانه اینه ریسک نکنین
طبق قانون سالهای قبل پیش برین برای ثبت نام
یک) با دیپلم مطابق ثبت نام کنین
دو) گروه آزمایشی در کنکور دی و تیر ماهتون یکی باشه
سر همین مورد دوم هم سیستم پاسخگویی دوتا جواب مختلف داده، پس خطر نکنید

----------


## Fallible One

> کار عاقلانه اینه ریسک نکنین
> طبق قانون سالهای قبل پیش برین برای ثبت نام
> یک) با دیپلم مطابق ثبت نام کنین
> دو) گروه آزمایشی در کنکور دی و تیر ماهتون یکی باشه
> سر همین مورد دوم هم سیستم پاسخگویی دوتا جواب مختلف داده، پس خطر نکنید


مسئله اینجاست که تو این ملغمه‌ای که ساختن، هیچ آپشن مطمئن و بی خطری نیست! مطلقاً هر چیزی رو ملاک بذاری و مسیری پیش بگیری، کاملا محتمله شرایط به سمتی بره که متضرر بشی... با هر عقبه و سابقه ای هم از این جماعت در امان نیستی.

----------


## sajad_ha

> *سلام دوستان...در دفترچه صفحات اولش قید شده که کسایی که دو تا دیپلم دارن باید دیپلم مطابق رو بزنن
> 
> **
> 
> ولی من رفتم از سامانه پاسخگویی سنجش پرسیدم گفت مشکلی نداره اگر دو دیپلم دارین با دیپلم متغایر ثبت نام کنین
> دوبارم پرسیدم اینجا براتون میزارم
> نظر شما چیه؟ سیستم پاسخگویی شوت نمیزنه یه موقع؟؟
> 
> *


سلام ببخشید شما که میخواید دیپلم جدید ریاضی بگیرید و بعد از گرفتنش دارای دیپلم نظام جدید 6-3-3 میشید، تو ثبت نام کنکور دی ماه با دیپلم نظام قدیم تجربیتون شرکت کردین و معدل اون دیپلم رو وارد کردین یا مثل دانش آموز دوازدهم رفتار کردین(یعنی بهرحال دیپلم رو تا آخر خرداد میگیرین و باقی قضایا)؟اگه با دیپلم قدیمیتون اطلاعاتو وارد کردین چقدر احتمال میدین که معدل دیپلم جدیدی که بعدا اخذ میکنین رو سنجش دخالت نده؟میدونم سوال سختی بود شرمنده

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> عجب... اونوقت قدیم یعنی تا کی و از کی بهشون گفتن که می‌شه؟ بنظرم باید اون بند رو تشریح کنن چون هر زمان می‌تونن هر طور دلشون خواست تفسیر کنن. باید مشخص کنن منظور اجباره یا مستحب!  چون به هر حال معدل ۲۰ تو ترازای پایین تاثیر بهتری داره تا معدل ۲۰ رشته غیرمرتبط... یا فردا یا شنبه می‌رم دفترمرکزی سنجش، اگه موافقی یه آیدی تلگرام بده در ارتباط باشیم اینجا پیامها برام نمیاد اصن.


من یبار چند روز پیش رفتم گفتن نه باید حتما یکی باشه و اینم تو دفترچه قید شده ولی امروز که رفتم گفت قبلا به ما گفته بودن نمیشه الان گفتن میشه ولی احتمالا شما با ریاضی مثلا میتونی تجربی بدی چون خیلی درصدش اینور اونور نیست ولی اگر تجربی داری بری انسانی بگیری مثلا اونو گیر میدن
تلگرامم پیغام خصوصی یدونه میدی بفرستم

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> کار عاقلانه اینه ریسک نکنین
> طبق قانون سالهای قبل پیش برین برای ثبت نام
> یک) با دیپلم مطابق ثبت نام کنین
> دو) گروه آزمایشی در کنکور دی و تیر ماهتون یکی باشه
> سر همین مورد دوم هم سیستم پاسخگویی دوتا جواب مختلف داده، پس خطر نکنید


سالهای قبل که اینا اتفاقا نبود شما دو دیپلم داشتی واضحا قید شده بود هر کدوم‌ رو میخوای بنویس امسال بازی دراوردن گفتن مطابق
بعد اینکه بند ده اطلاعیه دبیرخانه سنجش واضحا گفته میشه دو کنکور متفاوت باشه

----------


## Abtin02

دوستان سلام امروز شنیدم گفتن برای کنکور دی نمیشه خرداد ترمیم معدل انجام داد.حقیقت داره؟

----------


## _LEYLA_

> سالهای قبل که اینا اتفاقا نبود شما دو دیپلم داشتی واضحا قید شده بود هر کدوم‌ رو میخوای بنویس امسال بازی دراوردن گفتن مطابق
> بعد اینکه بند ده اطلاعیه دبیرخانه سنجش واضحا گفته میشه دو کنکور متفاوت باشهفایل پیوست 102425



پیام قبلی من منظورمو نتونستم واضح برسونم، حالم نداشتم ویرایش کنم
حرف من اینه کار عجیب غریب نباید کرد
اینا شب یه چیز میگن، صبح یه چیز دیگه، پس بهترین کار اینه تصمیمی بگیرین که این قوانین جدید و بی ثبات نتونه روش اثر بذاره
راجب امکان شرکت در دو کنکور متفاوت هم ارجاعتون میدم به عکسای پایین
حالا دقیق نمیدونم اینا ماله قبل اطلاعیه‌اس یا بعدش




کنکور های سال های قبل دعوا فقط سر تاثیر معدل بود و تا شب کنکور طرف نمیدونست قراره چی بشه، وای به حال امسال که از ریشه زدن همه چیو، زیاد دل خوش نکنید به حرفای امروز و دیروزشون

----------


## saeed_dal

سلام. ملاک قانونی دفترچه ثبت نام هست و سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش صرفا جهت راهنمایی هست و توصیه من اینه نشنیده بگیرینش...  احتمالا اینجوری میگن ک از اعتراض بچه ها جلوگیری کنن (چون فعلا خودشون هم نمی دونن چجوری میشه آیا امکانات این همه دانش آموز رو آمورش پرورش داره در یک سال ) بعد ک یکم ک گذشت و آروم شد وضعیت و کار از کار گذشت میگن توو دفترچه نوشته بودیم و اونا اپراتور بودن و اشتباهی شده به همین راحتی

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> سلام. ملاک قانونی دفترچه ثبت نام هست و سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش صرفا جهت راهنمایی هست و توصیه من اینه نشنیده بگیرینش...  احتمالا اینجوری میگن ک از اعتراض بچه ها جلوگیری کنن (چون فعلا خودشون هم نمی دونن چجوری میشه آیا امکانات این همه دانش آموز رو آمورش پرورش داره در یک سال ) بعد ک یکم ک گذشت و آروم شد وضعیت و کار از کار گذشت میگن توو دفترچه نوشته بودیم و اونا اپراتور بودن و اشتباهی شده به همین راحتی


خب دفترچه گفته میشه دو کنکور متفاوت
حالا باید به استناد از دفترچه بریم جلو؟ اینا تکلیفشون معلوم نیست کلا

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> پیام قبلی من منظورمو نتونستم واضح برسونم، حالم نداشتم ویرایش کنم
> حرف من اینه کار عجیب غریب نباید کرد
> اینا شب یه چیز میگن، صبح یه چیز دیگه، پس بهترین کار اینه تصمیمی بگیرین که این قوانین جدید و بی ثبات نتونه روش اثر بذاره
> راجب امکان شرکت در دو کنکور متفاوت هم ارجاعتون میدم به عکسای پایین
> حالا دقیق نمیدونم اینا ماله قبل اطلاعیه‌اس یا بعدش
> 
> 
> 
> 
> کنکور های سال های قبل دعوا فقط سر تاثیر معدل بود و تا شب کنکور طرف نمیدونست قراره چی بشه، وای به حال امسال که از ریشه زدن همه چیو، زیاد دل خوش نکنید به حرفای امروز و دیروزشون


والا اینو من رفتم حضوری هم پرسیدم گفتن منعی نداره نمیدونم جواب گدومشون رو بگیرم نمیان صراحتا اعلام کنن من کلی برنامه ریخته بودم تو اطلاعیه دبیرخونشون صراحتا گفتن میشه حالا اینجوری هم جواب میدن

----------

